# Alternatives to canning



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is possible or common or what, but could vaccuum sealed bags be used in place of jars? I'd think for certain items this might not be feasible, but for things such as tomatoes or green beans it'd just seem to be easier to pour the "product" into the bag and then vaccuum seal it. (but I've never canned before, so just wondering, lol!)


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

... and I'd think this would have the benefits of being lighter weight, you could stack them like MRE's or something, and at the first sign of spoilage you could see the bag swell (rather than have a jar explode). Plus no need to re-sterilize for re-use... plastic bags are inexpensive enough, and if one was concerned about recycling they could do that too.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

The foodsaver directions I have say that perishable foods still must be frozen, you can't just seal them and leave them out.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Warwalk, I've wondered the same thing! Because you can still water bath the bags. It sure would be nice for traveling but my sealer doesn't work so good with liquid. If you try it let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't dare try that, it wouldn't be safe!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Remember, the purpose of canning is not to just create a vacuum seal, it's to kill the nasties inside and then create a seal so nothing can get back in.

I don't know how well it would work to BWB bags, with liquid stuff, I've found way too many that end up not as good of a seal as I would have liked. 

I have been freezing meat in marinade, so I'm pretty quick on the instant seal button, but I'd say 25% of the time I'm not quick enough, but since these are to be frozen, I just clean up the part of the bag above the seal, and reseal it. Usually the first seal is good enough to hold most of the vacumn, but I can tell it's not going to be good enough for the long run. 

Tomatoes can be BWB if you increase the acid level. Green beans have to be pressure canned. You might find the bags don't hold up the the temperature or pressures. I've had enough plastic bags get melted from coming in contact with the outside of a kettle I'm using to boil something in, and I've even softened up a plastic cutting board I put a kettle just off the boil on top of. 

While I might - just might - experiment with high acid foods in BWB, I would not even consider it for low acid.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would be concerned about how much heat a vacuum bag could take? I have doubts that you could safely process them.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> Remember, the purpose of canning is not to just create a vacuum seal, it's to kill the nasties inside and then create a seal so nothing can get back in.
> 
> I don't know how well it would work to BWB bags, with liquid stuff, I've found way too many that end up not as good of a seal as I would have liked.
> 
> ...


Agreeing with this. The reason you process is to kill the bad guys already in the jar, and sealing keeps new ones from getting in.

I personally wouldn't use any method the USDA hasn't recommended based on current research. People do still die from contaminated canned goods.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Read the directions. I believe it says this is not a way to preserve things and have them sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I was just thinkin' that's how they do things w/ MRE's or similar ~ didn't know if the technology was available for the home market. I've seen the MRE technology used for alot of types of ethnic foods, and was amazed at the quality of the contents. To me, jars are heavy, can explode, and take up alot of storage space... it'd be nice if there was another option that was still safe. Huge thx for people's responses!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Warwalk said:


> To me, jars are heavy, can explode, and take up alot of storage space...


I've seen cans puff out on the ends and I've seen them leak, but I never had one explode. :shrug:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

warwalk, look up retort pouch. It looks like this possibly could be done, but not with your typical vacuum sealed bags or the equipment available to the home processor. 

Though what I read so far - the professional systems run at about 50psi, so a bit more pressure than our home canning systems can generate. Though that might be to get the temp up fast, but maybe that is required - very short, very hot processing. 

Interesting reading.

Retort Pouches

Well, it looks like you can do this at home. You just need to get the right sealer and bags, and from what I've read, it's going to cost you a pretty penny to do so. But it can be done!

Here is one - sounds really.

sealer

What I like is how these sealers work on liquids, but don't know if I could justify the price . . .

its fun to learn new things!


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope, Plastic is not air tight.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

You need the metal bags that the MREs come in and a professional sealer, then you can process the bags just like any other canned item, essentially the metal bags are canned food only the can is flexible, and the temperature wont melt the bags, 

I watched a video online of a dude bagging salmon and then pressure canning the salmon in the bags, and what not. Only problem I have is alot of the mylar and other bags that are metal lines, all have a tiny plastic film on the inside of them which I dont trust.

But it can be done...


----------

